# The first scissor doors that look good on an R35



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

At last, scissor doors that good on an R35










I'm so lucky to be driving these...



















If you think the GTR is wide....










Also, someone asked about Alcantara steering wheels...



















GTR so much taller...


















An engine to die for, and I know a few people on here might like the carbon fibre...!


















Overall, both fabulous cars,and given GTR is Litchfield Stage x (I'm not sure exactly what stage but quite alot, downpipes, 1100cc injectors etc etc), about 1400bhp between them...

Fact is, they both are totally different cars. GTR is of course infinitely more practical and puts a real smile on your face. LP670SV has you grinning like a madman....

IMHO, one of them is a supercar...the Honda (you didn't see it, did you!!)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice! I believe you said before your brother had an LP640, so he possibly changed to this?? I think I prefer the SV with the spoiler, then again may be because I got use to them seeing them with the spoiler

Nice house/garage btw!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmmmm LP670 very cool,i followed one into London once, like you say very wide and a beautiful sound :thumbsup:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

nice one mate! You've won the lottery or something lol


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Very nice! I believe you said before your brother had an LP640, so he possibly changed to this?? I think I prefer the SV with the spoiler, then again may be because I got use to them seeing them with the spoiler
> 
> Nice house/garage btw!


Hi JapFreak
You're right - it is my brother's! But I'm lucky enough to have it on long term loan as he's living abroad!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

rblvjenkins said:


> Hi JapFreak
> You're right - it is my brother's! But I'm lucky enough to have it on long term loan as he's living abroad!


haha thats great

when he comes back home.. "what lambo???"


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i seen it. awesome motor, now enter the honda civic cup in it!!!
lambo is sexual from the outside.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

One of them is a pantomime horse


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

nick the tubman said:


> i seen it. awesome motor, now enter the honda civic cup in it!!!
> lambo is sexual from the outside.


Actually I just might enter the Civic Cup in it later this year for a round or 2! I know Mike Woods and Mark Nicholson who I believe race with you. I haven't raced the Civic for 2 years, but I'm prepping the car this weekend and running it at the Pembrey Festival on 2nd and 3rd June (anyone in Wales that weekend come down - Narain Karthikeyan is there too!).
I won the Welsh Championship in the car in 2003 and 2004, but I was young then!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah you've got a nice brother then! Then again I let my brother take my cars out when I'm not using them, damn 20yr old use to drive my 34 GTR and now my 911 Turbo, good thin he knows he breaks it he pays for it lol!

Would love to go out in this, bring it to a meet, I got dibs on passenger ride lol


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Mighty sexy........


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> One of them is a pantomime horse


Have you ever been in a supercar? theres nothing pantomime about a Lambo unless youve got the personality of a reptile .. :banned:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Jenks,

I live 30mins from you near Llandeilo can i please touch that lambo, please please??????????


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> Jenks,
> 
> I live 30mins from you near Llandeilo can i please touch that lambo, please please??????????


As long as you wash your hands no problem! PM me.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I must be a bit of a saddo for looking at that garage and thinking 'wow, what an amazing place to store your cars'.

Obviously, the Lambo is a great car as well!


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Superb pics there. Absolutely love the Lambo. Perfect scenery too, nice clean driveway and garage to go with it. Might Aswell get some pics of the house up too:thumbsup:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

why are houses so cheap down there? just goggled it, looks really nice.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

rblvjenkins said:


> Actually I just might enter the Civic Cup in it later this year for a round or 2! I know Mike Woods and Mark Nicholson who I believe race with you. I haven't raced the Civic for 2 years, but I'm prepping the car this weekend and running it at the Pembrey Festival on 2nd and 3rd June (anyone in Wales that weekend come down - Narain Karthikeyan is there too!).
> I won the Welsh Championship in the car in 2003 and 2004, but I was young then!!!
> 
> haha. brilliant. well lets hope to see you at a round then mate. what engine is it?
> ...


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

nick the tubman said:


> rblvjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I just might enter the Civic Cup in it later this year for a round or 2! I know Mike Woods and Mark Nicholson who I believe race with you. I haven't raced the Civic for 2 years, but I'm prepping the car this weekend and running it at the Pembrey Festival on 2nd and 3rd June (anyone in Wales that weekend come down - Narain Karthikeyan is there too!).
> ...


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Jenks,
> 
> I live 30mins from you near Llandeilo can i please touch that lambo, please please??????????


I live 5 mins away from Rhodri, hes my mate, and have been for a cruise in the Lambo, its brill, hes the one that convinced me to buy my GTR 35, he won't let me drive the Lambo and i have to be really careful getting in and out.Its mint, we could all meet up....cheers


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Impossible said:


> why are houses so cheap down there? just goggled it, looks really nice.


Its out of this world and some...


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I didnt see the house i did a general search of the area and it looked nice. 
I'm looking to build my own house next year so just interested. I also know it has one of the lowest crime rates in the UK. 

I know building would save me 35-40% where i am now and i get exactly what i want, brand new. with 5 year boiler warranty, 25 year roof etc...

is it just not very populated?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Impossible said:


> I didnt see the house i did a general search of the area and it looked nice.
> I'm looking to build my own house next year so just interested. I also know it has one of the lowest crime rates in the UK.
> 
> I know building would save me 35-40% where i am now and i get exactly what i want, brand new. with 5 year boiler warranty, 25 year roof etc...
> ...


....actually, if Nick and I didn't live here the crime rate would be very much lower still....


----------



## Jonesthetooth (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking good! I'm not far away either, I'm in Sketty!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jonesthetooth said:


> Looking good! I'm not far away either, I'm in Sketty!


Thats close we are in Langland / Bishopston , i guess you are a dentist?if you fancy a meet up then lets go for it...


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Impossible said:


> I didnt see the house i did a general search of the area and it looked nice.
> I'm looking to build my own house next year so just interested. I also know it has one of the lowest crime rates in the UK.
> 
> I know building would save me 35-40% where i am now and i get exactly what i want, brand new. with 5 year boiler warranty, 25 year roof etc...
> ...


We live on the edge of the Gower, not so populated but plenty to do


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

rblvjenkins said:


> ....actually, if Nick and I didn't live here the crime rate would be very much lower still....


Nice videos my mate what about the Russ Swift one?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Impossible said:


> I didnt see the house i did a general search of the area and it looked nice.
> I'm looking to build my own house next year so just interested. I also know it has one of the lowest crime rates in the UK.
> 
> I know building would save me 35-40% where i am now and i get exactly what i want, brand new. with 5 year boiler warranty, 25 year roof etc...
> ...


http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/VillaRosaSpain/GTR/ac35a2c0.jpg
Not so populated on the Gower


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt83/VillaRosaSpain/GTR/ac35a2c0.jpg
> Not so populated on the Gower


----------



## Jonesthetooth (Mar 20, 2012)

I was trying to figure out where the house was from the photo. I grew up in Bishopston, spent many a happy night in the Plough & Harrow. A meet would be good, my car is still unmodded and would be interested to see the difference mods would make, and yes I am a dentist for my sins.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Ahh so that's what Dentists buy with their mega money they make lol. Have a family full of them with an Uncle and family having nearly 50 practices in the Midlands. Damn you barstewards.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Great cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Here's a pic of my car. Cant wait to get out of this place it only has 3 swimming pools. Dont ask how I've manged this long....


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Impossible said:


> Here's a pic of my car.


Bl**dy hell - and I thought my house was nice!!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

It's a joke mate! That's a Scottish castle near Dundee. A friend got married there.

I wish it was my house!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

does your house have a wood frame, with a render on the outside?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Impossible said:


> does your house have a wood frame, with a render on the outside?


No - all steel, concrete and glass


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

god i hate u LOL!!!!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

davew said:


> god i hate u LOL!!!!!


Hi Dave! I remember well our 50th floor champagne in Tokyo with Alvin and the rest a few years ago! We'll be at Silverstone Classic in July (Alvin racing his Alain Menu Mondeo BTCC car + bringing his new F40!). Why not come along - would be great to catch up....we may even get Alvin to buy a round this time!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

rblvjenkins said:


> Hi Dave! I remember well our 50th floor champagne in Tokyo with Alvin and the rest a few years ago! We'll be at Silverstone Classic in July (Alvin racing his Alain Menu Mondeo BTCC car + bringing his new F40!). Why not come along - would be great to catch up....we may even get Alvin to buy a round this time!


Hahahaa well i couldnt let that opportunity slip us by now could i, the view, the atmosphere and of course the company. Still got some great pictures of us sipping the champers 

Should be at the Classic, I'll fetch some bubbly:smokin:


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

omfg, reading this thread.... i NEED to get rich!!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Its out of this world and some...


I was lucky enough to be there at New Year & tried moving in but was refused.

Stunning house, cars, garage & not a bad chap:thumbsup:

Will the Lambo still be there when i'm down again in the Summer? Just want to perv over it


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

rblvjenkins said:


> Hi Dave! I remember well our 50th floor champagne in Tokyo with Alvin and the rest a few years ago! We'll be at Silverstone Classic in July (Alvin racing his Alain Menu Mondeo BTCC car + bringing his new F40!). Why not come along - would be great to catch up....we may even get Alvin to buy a round this time!


When is that event? Sounds like a great excuse to meet up


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> I was lucky enough to be there at New Year & tried moving in but was refused.
> 
> Stunning house, cars, garage & not a bad chap:thumbsup:
> 
> Will the Lambo still be there when i'm down again in the Summer? Just want to perv over it


Hi Paul - how's the Audi? Fallen asleep at the wheel yet!?
Lambo will still be here, and Alvin's F40 will be down the road! Silverstone Classic is 20 - 22 July. GTROC will be there too (see other thread in events). Will be good to see you again...!


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rhodri this is for you spotted in Spain last night


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope I get taken for a spin in it while I am up and before I start cleaning it.

Robbie


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

rblvjenkins said:


> Hi Paul - how's the Audi? Fallen asleep at the wheel yet!?
> Lambo will still be here, and Alvin's F40 will be down the road! Silverstone Classic is 20 - 22 July. GTROC will be there too (see other thread in events). Will be good to see you again...!


Rhodri, looks like the Cardiff trip may not come off due to Andrew's (better half) being with bump & July is getting closer to her due date

That said, 20-22nd July is clear in the diary so gonna look into getting down for Silverstone Classic

How very dare you regarding the A8, it's a very engaging drive & challenging for a racing driver like me Truth, nearly fall asleep on most long journeys, however the MPG is increasing as it beds in & now in the mid-high 40's:clap:

What are your plans for the Classic? such as dates & hotel etc.? Would be a great weekend so looking at getting booked on. Just sent Nick a text to see what heis plans are.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> I hope I get taken for a spin in it while I am up and before I start cleaning it.
> 
> Robbie


I'm sure we can arrange a leisurely drive along the coastline....


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

rblvjenkins said:


> I'm sure we can arrange a leisurely drive along the coastline....


Leisurely drive....thats a joke.......whats the plan?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> I'm sure we can arrange a leisurely drive along the coastline....


Sounds a plan :smokin: I will bring a change of under pants :chuckle:


----------

